# huffing and puffing



## Ashlie Marie (Nov 10, 2013)

sorry i this question has already been asked, but im new to this... i just recently bought two 8 week old hedghogs.. one of them is very social already, he doesnt huff and puff when i pick him up and hes very active. but the other one huffs and puffs and jerks himself towards you so he pokes you. i handle them daily for a good amount of time. he eventually is fine but its when i first pick him up that hes so grumpy.. is this normal? will he grow out of it?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Different hedgehogs have different personalities. One might be more of a scardy-cat than the other. 

If your two hedgehogs are different genders, be aware that they can mate very quickly, and that with induced ovulation, two-hedgehog-playtime can be stressful for the female.

If you haven't gotten a chance to see it yet, this book on hedgehogs is an excellent introduction to them.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

To add to what Annie said, also make sure you have separate housing for each hedgehog, as they aren't social animals and they will likely fight (particularly if they're male, but females fight as well).

And absolutely read the book that Annie linked to. It's tremendously helpful and a must read for new owners.


----------



## Ashlie Marie (Nov 10, 2013)

thank you.. both of my hedgehogs are male. and right now they do everything together..


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh yikes, best to separate them now before a fight breaks! $: That should be a priority as of...Right now. Hahaha. 

Good luck.


----------

